# Advice/Opinions on my hardscape



## bogdan isac (7 Jan 2018)

Hi,i found a piece of wood outside and i want to use it in my future planted fish tank.
Is it alright to use it,does not affect the plants,water and fish?


----------



## Kezzab (7 Jan 2018)

Should be fine if its a hard wood, not pine. It wants to soak though so you can rub the bark off, otherwise it decomposes in the tank and may cause you problems.


----------



## bogdan isac (7 Jan 2018)

Thank you Kezzab for answer me.


----------



## alto (8 Jan 2018)

I bought some "Amazon" wood last year, it has a roughened appearance complete with bark - a year on, there are no signs of the bark decomposing, I've not noticed much tint (tannin release) with this wood & despite it's rather twiggy apepearance, it sinks quickly -  unfortunately there are no guesses as to origin or identity of wood

In contrast, a similar style piece sold as "Manzanita" is generally quite buoyant to start


----------



## bogdan isac (10 Jan 2018)

Thank you Alto


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2018)

Hi all, 





bogdan isac said:


> Is it alright to use it,does not affect the plants,water and fish?


I would try and scrape off all the yellow Lichen from the twigs, other than that it looks perfect.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bogdan isac (13 Jan 2018)

Hi,in maybe a week i will have all items that i need for aquascape. Do you have any advice/opinions about my hardscape layout? 
Thank you !


----------



## Keith GH (14 Jan 2018)

bogdan

Very sorry to say all I can see is a few pieces of wood in a bare tank with no backing and ever thing behind it.  

Substrate where is it and what shape is it going to be?

Rocks type, size and how many?

Once you have the tank in its position and every thing else done it will be easier to give you an honest criticism on your Aquascape.

Keith


----------



## bogdan isac (14 Jan 2018)

Hi Keith,
What can i say,for the moment i can tell you that i will use:
-ADA Power Sand Special S
-ADA Aqua Soil Powder Amazonia (9 Litre)
-ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia (9 Litre)
and no rocks i think.
Is it okay if I put the substrate within aquarium and  try to practice how I want the composition to look like even if it will take a week after that to plant the aquarium,the substrate  will not be affected in any way?

Thank you for responded me.


----------



## bogdan isac (19 Jan 2018)

hi,
Do you have any advice/opinions about my hardscape layout? 
Any suggestions about the plants?
Thank you !


----------



## Keith GH (21 Jan 2018)

bogdan

My first comment would be its different just two pieces of DW, one very interesting and the other very plain and does nothing for the Aquascape.

You might like to consider something like this to add some interest to your tank.

Your substrate is rather uneven across the front and possibly not deep enough for any rooted plants.   Its also can be unpleasant to the eye.  

Plants as this is a plants forum I will leave it up to the plant experts.

Keith


----------



## bogdan isac (21 Jan 2018)

Hi,thank you for advice.
I changed my mind and i will go with jungle style without any rocks or drift wood.


----------



## alto (21 Jan 2018)

Rocks & driftwood don't preclude a jungle tank 

I always enjoy looking at the hardscape while plants are growing in
Most livestock seem to enjoy the shadows & spaces of hardscape

I prefer uneven substrate "lines" even (or perhaps especially) across the tank front


----------



## Keith GH (22 Jan 2018)

bogdan
I don't think I have ever seen a Jungle  or a Jungle Aquascape with out trees and wood.
You would have a Planted Aquascape but certainly not a Jungle.

Here are some excellent examples of Jungle Aquascapes 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...t-rYAhVCO7wKHRDFDKYQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=537

Keith


----------



## bogdan isac (22 Jan 2018)

Thank you Keith


----------



## bogdan isac (22 Jan 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Your substrate is rather uneven across the front and possibly not deep enough for any rooted plants. Its also can be unpleasant to the eye.


Hi,my substrate penetrates at least an extra 2 cm into the cabinet wich you can not see in the photo.


----------



## Keith GH (23 Jan 2018)

bogdan

What is the deepest and shallowest depth of the substrate?

Keith


----------



## bogdan isac (23 Jan 2018)

hi,3-4 cm in front and 7-8 cm in the back.


----------



## Danny (23 Jan 2018)

Bogdan, take some time to look over Google images and get some inspiration of the type of tank you want to create and then compare yours to your inspiration.

You won't be able to copy exactly but will have a good basis to create your own idea and design from.


----------



## bogdan isac (23 Jan 2018)

Do you have any advice regarding this hardscape for jungle style?
the two pieces of wood are strategically laid to keep the main wood from floating.


----------



## bogdan isac (23 Jan 2018)

...


----------



## bogdan isac (23 Jan 2018)

and this is my plant list from aquariumgardens

2 x Saggitaria Subulata Bunches

2 x Vallisnerias Spiralis Bunches 

2 x Vallisneria Gigantea Bunches

2 pots of Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus) Background

2 x Cryptocoryne (sellers choice)

2 x Stem Plant (sellers choide)

2 x Echinodorus (sellers choice)


----------



## Danny (23 Jan 2018)

I have finally settled on my own jungle scape, I looked at many different tanks for inspiration but in the end just created something fairly unplanned and wild which fits in with the natural jungle feel. 

Just go wild and don't think so much about a "pretty" hard scape if you want something more natural.


----------



## bogdan isac (23 Jan 2018)

And i add another piece of wood...


----------



## bogdan isac (23 Jan 2018)

Thank you Danny,i like your tank very much.
In my tank aren't to many types of wood?


----------



## Keith GH (24 Jan 2018)

bogdan


Danny said:


> Bogdan, take some time to look over Google images and get some inspiration of the type of tank you want to create and then compare yours to your inspiration.



This is exactly what my reply would have been.

I did post this link for you.
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...t-rYAhVCO7wKHRDFDKYQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=537

Keith


----------



## bogdan isac (6 Feb 2018)

10 days


----------



## Keith GH (7 Feb 2018)

bogdan

Let me put it this way.  As long as you are happy with what you have done that is the main point.

Keith


----------



## bogdan isac (7 Feb 2018)

I love it,I will add more plants in a few weeks.


----------

